# Husband Store



## fivepointcalvinist (May 18, 2006)

A Store that sells husbands has just opened on the west coast, where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates. You may visit the store ONLY ONCE!

There are six floors and the attributes of the men increase as the shopper ascends the flights. There is, however, a catch . . .. you may choose any man from a particular floor, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building! 

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband . . On the first floor the sign on the door reads:
Floor 1 - These men have jobs and love the Lord.
The second floor sign reads:
Floor 2 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, and love kids.
The third floor sign reads:
Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, and are extremely good looking.
"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.
She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads:
Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- dead good looking and help with the housework.
"Oh, mercy me!"she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!"
Still, she goes to the fifth floor and sign reads: 
Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- dead gorgeous, help with the housework, and have a strong romantic streak.
She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign reads:
Floor 6 - You are visitor 4,363,012 to this floor.
There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please.

Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store. Watch your step as you exit the building, and have a nice day!


----------



## satz (May 18, 2006)

Where's the wife store?


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please.



Ain't it the truth!!!


----------



## CalsFarmer (May 19, 2006)

These women were impossible to please due to the fact that they recognize that having a job is not the same as having money.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bigheavyq (May 20, 2006)

I'm on floor five and my wife still isn't satisfied with me.


----------



## turmeric (May 20, 2006)

Now THAT'S nuts! I'd be happy with the 4th floor!

[Edited on 5-20-2006 by turmeric]


----------

